# Jumping Position



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

haha, good to see that I'm not the only one with "toes out" :lol: 

I's say, you're behind the motion and your knees should be closer to the saddle, other than that, you don't seem to bother the horse over the jump and he/she seems to enjoy it! Keep going and you'll get the hang of it! 
Fun to jump a bit higher isn't it??


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

ok here we go-

you look like you are a bit behind the movement.
your arms look tight and fixed instead of going with the movement of the horse (but this just could be down to nervousness due to the bigger jump) and your toes are a pointed out a bit too much.

other then these you are doing really well. keep up the great work and post some more pics of you jumping. i would love to see them


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

ok here we go-

you look like you are a bit behind the movement.
your arms look tight and fixed instead of going with the movement of the horse (but this just could be down to nervousness due to the bigger jump) and your toes are pointed out a bit too much

other then these you are doing really well. keep up the great work and post some more pics of you jumping. i would love to see them!


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

looks to me like you could give a little release
but you looked ok to me


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

Relax your elbows and give a lot more release over the jump. You are behind the motion and your toes are sticking out. Good job for jumping higher than you ever have!


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

It looks like you were behind going over the jump but atleast you aren't pinching with your knees. I would say to really make sure to count your distances and maybe even go into your half seat before the jump. But just three main things are count the distances,practice your release,and keep those toes in.

by the way- that game...would it happen to go by the initials H.L.?


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

ouch that looks painful having your toes out like that lol.
it looks like you got left behind quite a lot,you also need to give with your hands a bit more.considering you did get left behind (which happens to me a lot lol) it doesnt seem to be bothering the horse at all.


----------

